# ist DB Spalte Unique ?



## speedy_g (14. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

wo finde ich in den Metadaten eines ResultSets, ob bei eine DB Spalte das Flag Unique gesetzt hat ?


MFG,
speedy


----------



## foobar (14. Feb 2009)

Ich glaube das war die Methode getBestRowIdentifier
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/DatabaseMetaData.html

Das muß aber nicht mit allen JDBC-Treibern funktionieren.


----------



## speedy_g (14. Feb 2009)

Und wo sagt die mir, ob eine Spalte das Flag Unique hat ?


MFG,
speedy


----------

